# Oude patronen



## Pieter9 (19 Jan 2022)

Iemand al wat gezien van de "oude " figuurzaag patronen die Scrimper wilde gaan publiceren?


----------



## Jacob (19 Jan 2022)

Pieter9 said:


> Iemand al wat gezien van de "oude " figuurzaag patronen die Scrimper wilde gaan publiceren?


Google says: 
"Anyone seen any of the "old" jigsaw patterns that Scrimper wanted to publish?"


----------



## Pieter9 (22 Jan 2022)

One of scrimperuk's youtube videos talks about a channel with old patterns. Is it already known how far this is?


----------



## Droogs (22 Jan 2022)

@scrimper


----------



## Jacob (22 Jan 2022)

Droogs said:


> @scrimper


How do you extract that live link to scrimper?


----------



## Droogs (22 Jan 2022)

just type the @ sign and then the name, alist pops up - select and carry on typing or post up and a notification is sent to the member


----------



## Pieter9 (22 Jan 2022)

Jacob said:


> How do you extract that live link to scrimper?





Droogs said:


> just type the @ sign and then the name, alist pops up - select and carry on typing or post up and a notification is sent to the member


thank you


----------



## Droogs (22 Jan 2022)

Het is een genoegen


----------



## Jacob (22 Jan 2022)

@scrimper


Droogs said:


> just type the @ sign and then the name, alist pops up - select and carry on typing or post up and a notification is sent to the member


Oh yes! Dank daarvoor.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (22 Jan 2022)

Achtung! Mein Igel ist verstopft!


----------



## Jacob (22 Jan 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> Achtung! Mein Igel ist verstopft!


Mae'r cyfan yn iaith dramor i mi


----------



## Keith Cocker (23 Jan 2022)

Merde!


----------



## scrimper (24 Jan 2022)

Just seen this, I don't know what all the 'lingo' is Lol. 
But it looks like the original question refers to scrimpers patterns.

This is the position. I have lot's of very old fretwork designs many of which were in poor condition with parts missing etc. I am restoring these. I also recreate some designs by taking the little picture from old catalogues then redraw it so that it can be cut in fretwork.
I have great respect for the people who drew these, many over 100yrs ago and I want to try to keep them going so that others can appreciate them.

For a while I have been trying to build a fretwork website with history of fretwork and particularly the history of the UK hobbies company and their competitor Handicrafts. It has always been my plan to place some of the designs on the site for people to download.

It is taking a long time as I am always busy doing other things inc videos and jobs around the house etc, I don't want to publish the website until it's at least fairly complete as there will always people who say "Oh you didn't say this or that" or Mr or Mrs Pedantic will argue about some little error and I will get despondent and give up.

Another problem is that I am only an amateur and have no web building skills. I have two web sites one gets a handful of visitors a month the other hardly any because google won't index it even though it a google site and they say it is verified OK. So even when my fretwork site is published no one will be able to find it!

Just for a test below is a link to my Kingham website, please have a quick look at it then close it and try to find it using any search engine, because I can't.









Kingham Old & New


This site is a companion site to my other site Lainchburys of Kingham which can be found here




sites.google.com


----------



## Pieter9 (24 Jan 2022)

The website created by you "lainchburys of kingham" is found by google but the other one is not. No idea what the reason is. I understand that the jigsaw patterns will take a while.


----------



## Jaco (9 Jul 2022)

You can subscribe to Steve Good e-mails which is virtually a pattern per day.





Scrollsaw Workshop


Scrollsaw Workshop Email Forms



blogspot.us19.list-manage.com





He has a cheap purchase download book.


Scroll Saw Workshop Catalog










Scrollsaw Workshop


Welcome to the Scrollsaw Workshop. You will find FREE scroll saw patterns, video demonstrations, scroll saw links, reviews, and much more. Sign up for the email newsletter so you won’t miss a single post. Thank you and remember to set a bookmark.




scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com


----------



## Pieter9 (10 Jul 2022)

Thank you but I was looking for really old patterns (before 1950).


----------



## Jaco (10 Jul 2022)

Regso.


----------



## morqthana (10 Jul 2022)

scrimper said:


> Just seen this, I don't know what all the 'lingo' is Lol.
> But it looks like the original question refers to scrimpers patterns.


I recognised the word "oude"


----------



## Jaco (10 Jul 2022)

*LEKKE*R man *GROOT LEKKER*!


----------



## morqthana (10 Jul 2022)

Certainly is. Got 3 or 4 bottles at the moment, 2018/19 season, BBE 2040. And a couple of Krieks.


----------

